# Canadian Group Buyers...



## Quality Pen

Something I mentioned to a participant recently I just told someone else. I figure it's good to put this out there for all Canadian members.

The person opted for insurance but they wanted over $600 worth, HOWEVER, USPS said they can only insure Canadian for $600. 

So that's that. Not sure it ultimately will effect a large amount of people. But maybe there is a better method to ship to CAN or int'l in general. It's certainly not something I'm an expert in.

Oh and another thing, with the recent postal $ increase, Canada USPS went up significantly more than the stateside price increase. 


Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## magpens

When was the latest USPS price increase that you are referring to ?

I just checked usps.com for the shipping price of a SmFRB to Canada and it is still $21.95 as it has been for the last year at least.


----------



## Quality Pen

magpens said:


> When was the latest USPS price increase that you are referring to ?
> 
> I just checked usps.com for the shipping price of a SmFRB to Canada and it is still $21.95 as it has been for the last year at least.


It was a few months ago approximately? 

Also, I've never used a small FRB but the medium is what I think it was and it used to be ~33.95 and it was up to 40-something.


----------



## Curly

I've only ever participated in group buys for taps / dies, and ebonite. Each time I've asked for first class mail and no insurance and they were all much cheaper than flat rate boxes (less than half). I know it adds a bit of extra work to the sender, which I appreciate, but it takes just as long to get here and since I've never had a package get lost I would only participate that way. Ordinary parcel post would likely be similar if the order were bigger. If the organizer was unable or reluctant to do that for the few Canadians in the buy I wouldn't be bothered by it and not join in. 

The messenger is safe from my matches.


----------



## Quality Pen

I would explore other options if a canadian brought it up. I think the usps just sticks because its what was always done before i started doing buys and it seemed to be fine.  I dont know all the options but someone here must.....


----------



## Lucky2

If a person needs more insurance on a parcel, than USPS will sell or cover. It's an easy thing to get around, just divide your package into two or more pieces. Yes, it will cost more, but, it is well worth the comfort of knowing it's insured.
Len


----------



## magpens

Yes, I know that the MedFRB costs about $41 to ship, US to Canada.  But the hike to that price occurred something like 2 years ago.


----------



## Quality Pen

magpens said:


> Yes, I know that the MedFRB costs about $41 to ship, US to Canada.  But the hike to that price occurred something like 2 years ago.


Fair enough, I'm not trying to split hairs. 

I just want to let Canadians know that whatever USPS function I used to get medium size packages to Canada addresses used to cost around $33 and after the recent price hikes it costs me around $10 more. :wink:


----------



## Smitty37

magpens said:


> When was the latest USPS price increase that you are referring to ?
> 
> I just checked usps.com for the shipping price of a SmFRB to Canada and it is still $21.95 as it has been for the last year at least.


 SFRB has some limitations...4 pounds and I think $400 maximum so its use can be limited on things like group buys where there is often fairly large.  MFRB is $45 and change, weight limit is 20 pounds.


----------



## magpens

Bobby, THANK YOU very much for doing the grunt work to manage the Group Buy !


----------

